# Rear bumper question..



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im gonna get the combat front with the M3 Side skirts..

my only question is..

what rear will flow nicely with it? can u give me some of your 

opinions?

i heard some say extreme and some say drift but i wanna 

see/hear other people's opinion..


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

well, u know mine already and that is go for the drift....the extreme rear would be too much for the combat front and M3 sides


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

wouldnt the drift stick on a little to far by the rear wheels? thats all i dont like about the drift kit. i think the extreme would look good IMO


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
The GTR is a bit 'bulbous' but it does go well with the combat front. It may be to 'flowy' for the M3 sides though.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do u recommend the extreme rear bumper seth?

i saw the m3 side and extreme rear on mp2050 sentra.. it look aight.. 



















or should i switch to the extreme side skirt instead of the m3?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what about the GTR RB?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

iono.. what ur guys opinion.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

This is Matt's car. You can see that it'll go with the combat front. Actually I think it will go well with the combat front. Just fill in the little syeares under the grille.
However I don't think it will go with the extreme sides. THe M3 is a maybe. Because its sides are concave, whereas the GTR sides are convex.
I like the stock SEL skirts or the Nismo ones, maybe the Phillipino GTS ones too.
But you don't need my opinion to decide what to do.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

only thing I'm wondering about the GTR rear...Will it fit in well w/o the rear fender flares?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

anyone know where to source the Sentra GTS front bumper other than www.bodykitsunlimited.com? cause they dont answer my emails and i would love to get that front bumper. and maybe some Nismo side skirts later.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *only thing I'm wondering about the GTR rear...Will it fit in well w/o the rear fender flares? *


yea, it will fit....


You LIU, I have a rear Drift bumper I'll sell ya for cheap!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im so glad I put some thought into my side skirts B4 I bought them.... I couldve just gotten the simple to get Extreme sides but then I would have looked like this










You see how the Front doesnt match up with those sides at all while at least with the M3s it kinda flows well together....










I just wish I wouldnt have settled on the Extreme rear......but oh well 

Just my .02


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm a bit worried how mine will turn out. 
I think that I'll be able to put the front lip back on at shows.
The GTR skirts are convex, and the Omega is pretty flat, but the front lip has a bit of a bump at the bottom that should help it match.
The rear looks like it will match pretty well with the sides.
I think the M3 skirts look really nice with the R33 front.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

IMO, i think the GTR sideskirts, with door sills (erebuni) would look best with the skyline front end...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *IMO, i think the GTR sideskirts, with door sills (erebuni) would look best with the skyline front end... *


Yeah the GTRs would have worked too...but I dunno they had the M3s in stock so I just went for it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not doing the door caps.....maybe later, but I doubt it. I just don't care for how they look on the 4 door.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I'm not doing the door caps.....maybe later, but I doubt it. I just don't care for how they look on the 4 door. *


I dont even understand what U guys mean by door caps on the GTR kit...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

there are these (caps) that go on the lower part of the doorto make the body look wider. It matches up with the fender flares.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you don't use the door caps and use the GTR skirts, the car will look like its anorexic. It seems that its missing the beef. I think you need the caps with the skirts. But not with anything else.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *there are these (caps) that go on the lower part of the doorto make the body look wider. It matches up with the fender flares. *


Yeah thats what I thought u guyz were talking about....I like em-have U seen these pics Sean???










BTW Im thinking of going with this wing....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Damn I messed up the pic ---here it is....










Whats not to like???


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I have bigger, and better plans. I dont want to spend the $$$ on the caps and flares if I'm going to be doing other bodywork later. 
A friend of mine has the GTR skirts on his 200SX (2door) without the caps, and it looks fine to me...










Oh, this car will be very nice in the next year.
It will get the looks to go with the power. 


Oh, sorry this got so far off topic.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah U right it doesnt look bad with out em....oh and I hope U have persuaded your friend to get rid of the chrome....still off topic-lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, I'm trying to convince him to get some light weight Rotas.
Oh, that wing would not look too bad on your car, It looks shorter than the one from that blue car that was posted in the "best looking....." thread.


Still off topic


----------

